# Praise God for the birth of our eighth child



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 20, 2016)

Join us in praising God for his provision of children. My wife gave birth to our eighth child, Luke Judah, this afternoon at 2:37pm. God is good!


----------



## ZackF (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks be to God. Congratulations!


----------



## Cymro (Nov 20, 2016)

Congratulations to you both, and thanks be to God.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 20, 2016)

Congratulations, and we thank God for His gift of life.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## 2ndViolinist (Nov 21, 2016)

Wonderful. Congratulations!!


----------



## earl40 (Nov 22, 2016)

I am jealous. 

Congratulations!


----------



## KGP (Nov 22, 2016)

Missed my birthday by a day! Congrats BtB! November Bday's are the best. My wife and I had our fourth back on the 7th; a little girl. My wife's birthday is also the 9th and so it's a good month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 22, 2016)

KGP said:


> Missed my birthday by a day! Congrats BtB! November Bday's are the best. My wife and I had our fourth back on the 7th; a little girl. My wife's birthday is also the 9th and so it's a good month



We were just happy to have one outside of summer. Four of our children were born in June, and two in August. Now my daughter who was born in January is not the only oddball.


----------

